# 3 Beautiful Girls in Indiana



## bibliophiliac (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, I'm new. I actually don't own my own rats, but I have a thing for animals.

When I saw this woman was getting rid of her rats on CL as feed...I had to step in. These girls were brought up by humans. They shouldn't be going as feed just because she's trying to cut down on how many she has!

They apparently can be a little nippy. They do not come with a cage or anything else.
I really don't want these girls to go as feed.

I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to let us take them in as fosters until we can find them a new home. I can travel to certain parts of ILL, OH, KY, IN, or MI if anyone is interested.

The two pics I saw were one was half white and half black and the other was all black with white paws.


----------



## surrielou (Mar 15, 2011)

I live in Indiana and could possibly consider taking them in, even if only for a foster situation.
Do you know what happened with them?


----------

